# Why Can't I post photos?



## sdm197 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi,

I am trying to post some photos, but each time I try I get the message that upload failed?

Any advice please?

Thanks in advance,

SDM197.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I reckon most folk use a 3rd party such as Flickr, Imgur etc to share photos on forums. Otherwise send from a phone using TapTalk (a recent convert, can you tell?). Alternatively have you tried clicking on the photo button in the tools on the message box and selecting a photo?


----------



## sdm197 (Oct 7, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I reckon most folk use a 3rd party such as Flickr, Imgur etc to share photos on forums. Otherwise send from a phone using TapTalk (a recent convert, can you tell?). Alternatively have you tried clicking on the photo button in the tools on the message box and selecting a photo?


Hi there, I tried to add attachment, maybe I should try the insert image and see if that works. Thanks for the tip, failing that I will try Tapatalk.

Thanks SDM197.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

sdm197 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to post some photos, but each time I try I get the message that upload failed?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the limit is but an upload can fail if the source file of the image is too big.

Also, files uploaded direct from the camera device can often present rotated through 90º

A token edit of the image prior to uploading should rectify that.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just tried it from that button (circled in the photo)


----------



## sdm197 (Oct 7, 2018)

MildredM said:


> View attachment 37040
> 
> 
> Just tried it from that button (circled in the photo)


Just tried that, would not work, I suspect the images are too large, your other tip worked by uploading via Tapatalk! Thanks again.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

May not have had the required number of posts to be able to post photos in the forum you were trying to do that in


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

also you need to use the basic uploader


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Photos direct from a phone are way too big and the forum rejects them. Download a resized app and make them more 'web friendly' and you should have no problems.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

I use an iPhone. My slightly-rubbish work around is to take a picture and email it to myself, which then initiates a prompt as to what size I would like the image resized to in order to be sent via email. I generally go for whatever 'medium' is, and so far haven't had any problems posting them up using the 'photo' icon in the quick reply box.

Hope this helps!

Henry


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The other way is to create a link from windows one drive (assuming you use windows). This way you can post any size or resolution without forum limitations and even have them the right way up. Simply open it in one drive, right click the image and copy it's location. Then use the photo function here and paste the url in (uncheck "retrieve remote file and reference locally" though).


----------

